# ANTEC 900 Top Fan questions.



## Altered (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a used ANTEC 900 that I got without a top fan. I did a search for a 200mm fan and found the CM Storm Force 200mm. I was comparing the Antec Big Boy 200 Tricool replacement fan and noticed it had the sides flattened. I am really considering the Storm Force fan. All of my fans are on controllers so the speed settings would not be an issue also I see quite a few posts about the Big Boy fan going out. I am mainly concerned about fit. The Big Boy fan has the flat sides but is a 200mm fan. The Storm fan is also a 200mm fan but has what appears to be less material around the fan. Will it fit? I am not afraid to cut/trim the housing as necessary but I was wondering if it has been done or what others thought. I am open to all kinds of suggestions on fans. 










Size 200 x 30mm TriCool™ Fan
Rated Voltage DC 12V
Speed 400, 600, 800 RPM
Airflow 83, 108, 134 CFM
Noise 24, 27, 30 dBA
Current 0.08A, 0.17A, 0.3A
Input Voltage	10.8 V to 13.2 V





Model Number  	R4-LUS-10AR-GP
Fan Size 	200 x 200 x 30 mm
Speed 	1,000 R.P.M.
Air Flow 	142 CFM
Air Pressure 	1.9 mm H2O
Noise 	17 - 23 dBA
Bearing Type 	Sleeve Bearing
Life 	30,000 Hours
Rated Voltage 	12 VDC
Current 	0.35 A (Max. 0.4 A)
Power Consumption 	4.8 W
Weight 	266 g
Connector 	2 Pin + Molex
LED Color 	Red


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 1, 2009)

I think it should fit fine the antec one has the flat sides so it will fit but if you compare the outside edge of the fan housing u see that the antec one extends to the mounting holes where as the other one pictured does not.


----------



## Altered (Jul 1, 2009)

That is what I was sort of thinking. Any ideas if the fan is as good as the original style. I noticed it is a sleeve type compared to the original one being ball bearing. Not to sure if that is a good thing. I haven't found really any information on CM Storm fan as far as if it lasts or if the specs put out by Cooler Master are accurate. 

Oh one other question would their be any way to read speed/rpm on the CM fan I do not see a 3rd wire? 

Thanks for the reply Batou1986.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 1, 2009)

see post below.


----------



## Altered (Jul 1, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> it wont fit. you would have to drill new holes in the top plate that holds the Antec 200mm



It wont fit period, or I can drill the holes and it will still fit under the top cover? This case has no shame I am working it over top to bottom. The dremil is my friend and the fan will be butchered as long as I can get it under stock top were it does not appear I have modded it.


----------



## Altered (Jul 1, 2009)

Well where do they measure the 200mm tip of blade to tip of blade? If so the rest is just plastic and I should be able to trim enough off the screw holes if necessary I think. If not I might cut them all the way off and epoxy it in spots. As far as the flat sides as Batou1986 and I were discussing it appears the CM housing is much thinner so it should be narrower already. I think that is how the holes appear to be inboard on the Antec and outbound on the CM fan. The red fan I think would really look nice and it should give a little more air (based on specs) if it is a decent fan. 

I know what your saying though BumbleBee that was sort of my reason for the post. I was hoping someone might have tried it already or maybe knew if the fan was junk or not. the 200mm fan selection is small and somewhat expensive for a fan.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 1, 2009)

nevermind I think it can be done, but your going to have to remove the top panel no way you can install this internally. once you pop the top panel off you mount the Cooler Master 200mm fan on the top plate on the hole and use a pencil to mark off where the screw holes are (where the retention clips circled in yellow are) you should have enough room to drill new screw holes in.


----------



## Altered (Jul 1, 2009)

That is more in line with what I was thinking. I just needed positive reinforcement I guess.  Oh well I will order a CM and try it if no one else responds saying it definitely will not fit before I get home tomorrow. Maybe someone else knows of a better fan than that one that is 200mm. 

Removing the top wont be an issue I have it stripped to the rivets right now and will start stripping it of paint this week.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 1, 2009)

you will be the first person I know that has done this a lot of people have tried to replace their 200mm fan and there is a variety to choose from the screw holes and dimensions differ no one that I know has modded it like this seems pretty easy so take pictures. one more thing i'm not sure about the straight edges on the Antec 900 Top Hole i'm confident the screw hole tabs on the Cooler Master 200mm will overlap the hole and give you enough room to screw it in but the fan might be slightly smaller if there is a gap use rubber trim to seal it.


----------



## Altered (Jul 1, 2009)

Any Idea what way I should turn it to blow? In or out? It might be a pain to go back and swap and not mess up the paint job. I have read a post where the top fan was a pretty big discussion. Seems like the so called normal "out" is not so normal. Quite a few claim considerable better cooling blowing in. ???

Rubber trim I got it. I plan to make it somewhat nice if I can. I doubt it will be show quality but hey it is mine so what can I hurt LOL


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 1, 2009)

it should always be set to intake I know your instincts are exhaust because a lot of case manufactures set them to exhaust but believe me intake will give you much better temperatures and less dust, some case manufactures like Silverstone know what they are doing give this a glimpse.


----------



## Altered (Jul 1, 2009)

Excellent article. I really like the idea IN it is. Now I need a filter for 200mm fan. I have read of using the foam like washable filters, cut to size of course, for window AC units also Bounce dryer sheets any other ideas? I have not seen any 200mm "factory made" filters?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 1, 2009)

someone "claimed" on the forums here in a Cooler Master Storm Scout review that Cooler Master is coming out with a 200mm dust filter (addon) but I haven't heard anything. I wouldn't recommend a bounce sheet they leave those little flakes on your fingers when touching them you could use a nylon stocking but it seems pretty ghetto to me. i'm anti-dust filters so i'm the wrong person to be asking but your best bet is probably like you said a foam or air conditioning filter.


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 1, 2009)

I actually just fitted the 230mm fan from CM into my old 900. It was maybe a half inch bigger than the Big Boy. When you take the top off the fan is held in by 4 screws on the outside edges of the fan, I broke the edges towards the front of the case, and screwed it in using the screws that hold the mesh in, worked like a charm. I'd take pictures but my room mates pc is already in it, I can show a picture of it but I have to find one of the fan mounting. 

Note: The fan isn't actually screwed into anything at all. The little blue circles in the picture above are where the screws go to hold the fan in place. The blades on the 230 and the 200 were the same.


----------



## Altered (Jul 1, 2009)

Kenshai I would love to see some pics. I followed your post good until I got to the line 





> I broke the edges towards the front of the case


 I am at a loss as to where you broke and what on this. If I read the rest correct you mounted the fan inside the top of the top plastic cover to the case? Not to the metal top frame of the case? 
Also interesting a 230mm fan and a 200mm fan have the same blade length as well. Now I am really lost as to how to select a different fan that sould be close to original size. LOL


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 1, 2009)

Alright let me try and explain it a bit better. 






On this picture the purple circles are screw holes, the yellow boxes are basically tabs that the fan slides no idea why the tabs are there, but not the point. The blue dots on the fan correspond where the screws meet with the edge of the fan. 

The screw head looks similar to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




with obviously the center being phillips head screw with the gray area being a built in washer (I know these types of screws have a name can't recall).

But the screws screw into the mounts on the case like below





Basically what I did was break off the screw hole on the side with the single screw mount and the two tabs that exist there. Using two of the screws in the screw holes where the mesh mounts. The mesh mounts the exact same way as the fan, except not on the edges of the mesh. I know it's a bit confusing and perhaps actually pictures tomorrow to explain what I did. 


I know I'm terrible at paint.


----------



## Altered (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey I understand much better so paint worked. I am looking inside the top piece of mine and it makes sense now. I still wouldn't mind seeing actual pics but I understand if you don't want to mess with it. Do you know what exact fan it was you used. A model# or a link to it would be great.


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 1, 2009)

Altered said:


> Hey I understand much better so paint worked. I am looking inside the top piece of mine and it makes sense now. I still wouldn't mind seeing actual pics but I understand if you don't want to mess with it. Do you know what exact fan it was you used. A model# or a link to it would be great.


Black
Red
or
Blue


I ordered two of the black ones which they don't seem to have anymore, I have one laying around if you'd be interested let me know if a pm. A23030-10CB is the part number.

These are the same fans that are in the Haf 932 and the Cosmos S, they don't move a lot of air so keep that in mind.


----------



## Icewind31 (Jul 1, 2009)

Altered said:


> That is what I was sort of thinking. Any ideas if the fan is as good as the original style. I noticed it is a sleeve type compared to the original one being ball bearing. Not to sure if that is a good thing. I haven't found really any information on CM Storm fan as far as if it lasts or if the specs put out by Cooler Master are accurate.
> 
> Oh one other question would their be any way to read speed/rpm on the CM fan I do not see a 3rd wire?
> 
> Thanks for the reply Batou1986.



Since the 200mm is mounted up top, the fact that the CM is a sleeve will be an issue compared to the ball bearing of the Antec since it is mounted horizontally


----------



## Altered (Jul 1, 2009)

Icewind31 said:


> Since the 200mm is mounted up top, the fact that the CM is a sleeve will be an issue compared to the ball bearing of the Antec since it is mounted horizontally



Can you explain in a little more detail or show where this information was from? I am not saying your wrong but this is the first I have ever heard of the sleeve type being a issue based on it mounted horizontally. I really like to learn from articles explaining things like the one BumbleBee gave a link to explaining case pressure. Please don't take this I don't believe you I just like to read up on the subject and why it causes an issue.


----------



## Icewind31 (Jul 1, 2009)

Altered said:


> Can you explain in a little more detail or show where this information was from? I am not saying your wrong but this is the first I have ever heard of the sleeve type being a issue based on it mounted horizontally. I really like to learn from articles explaining things like the one BumbleBee gave a link to explaining case pressure. Please don't take this I don't believe you I just like to read up on the subject and why it causes an issue.



It's mostly a wear issue, this article has some info in regards: http://www.silentpcreview.com/Anatomy_of_the_Silent_Fan

but another attribute of mounting it vertically is that the pressure on the bearing lowers rpm a bit


----------



## Altered (Jul 1, 2009)

Again another excellent article explaining the theory. Thanks Icewind31. I did purchase the fan offered by Kenshai last night to try. I will see how well it lasts if I get it in there. But I have seen many places the Big Boy fan has quit and it is a ball bearing so I don't know, maybe it was for other reasons??? Either way I was leary of the fan since it was about $30.00 I thought I would try an alternative option and the one I got coming was well worth the $ to try. Great input though I will keep this in mind for future builds.


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 1, 2009)

If you're going to be using the fan as an intake the brace for the fan will be facing downward so I assume it won't put any where near the same amount of stress on the fan.


----------



## Altered (Jul 1, 2009)

Again another excellent article explaining the theory. Thanks Icewind31. I did purchase the fan offered by Kenshai last night to try. I will see how well it lasts if I get it in there. But I have seen many places the Big Boy fan has quit and it is a ball bearing so I don't know, maybe it was for other reasons??? Either way I was not sure of the fan since it was about $30.00 I thought I would try an alternative option and the one I got coming was well worth the $ to try thanks to Kenshai. Great input though I will keep this in mind for future builds. 

It will be used as an intake fan btw


----------

